# play time



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

hi i thought i would put some pics up of my five girls as i havent posted any for a while 

this is my rescue girl lilith










these are liliths babies rugy and meg










and these are my petshop rats( first rats didnt know pet shops were a no no )
dean









sam









all together


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

They're so pretty! I love all their colors. =)


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

I like that dark shade of brown. really pretty. That other rat with the grey on its back looks like a hedge hog!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

LOVE the names  Beautiful ratties!


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> I like that dark shade of brown. really pretty. That other rat with the grey on its back looks like a hedge hog!


 ha yeah she does


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Aww they look lovely   The roans are beautiful xxx


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

Does Lilith have a head tilt?


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im jealous of your roan's.


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BREEZYBOO said:


> Does Lilith have a head tilt?


 hi yeah i got her from a rescue a couple of moths ago and she had the haed tilt when she arrived she has been to the vets and she is fine so i think its from a previous infection


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I put these pics up a while ago I was just wondering I know the grey ones are roans but I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the others are thankyou


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

The gingery one is silver fawn I believe. Not sure about the brown ones though... mink? ??? I'm sure you'll get more helpful replies lol.

I know I said this before but... gorgeous ratties


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

very pretty colors!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep Mink and Fawn/Silvered Fawn


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

yay thankyou everyone


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful babies you have there :3


----------

